# cock flew, hen remained icubating 2 eggs



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Hi,
I am new to pigeon world. Pls help me.
Around 5 weeks back I brought a pair of pigeon. The hen flew just after 1 week and then brought a new hen. She laid an egg after approx 3 weeks. The hen was about to lay her second egg, i kept cock on terrace and he flew (before it whenever I kept him out, it always came back to the room).the hen laid the second egg on the same day ( yesterday) and she is sitting on them. Just came out for food and water and then went to the eggs again.
I dont know why cock flew while he too was incubating. My question is what are the chances of hatching? And if she would be able to raise squabs on her own?
Secondly, why cock flew and hasnt returned to nest , how long it takes for them to recognise their new home? And can they fly away during incubation of their eggs?


Pls guide me.


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Many things can happen, yes she can try to raise them herself if she is a good hen and you give her LOTS of food and water right in the breeding box or very close to her.

Cock could have been scared off by a predator, such as a hawk and or have even been killed by a hawk. You should never allow them to free fly when on eggs or chicks unless you are prepared for something just like this. So either decide to pull the eggs before they develop into anything. Buy another cock, keep them locked up or confined and allow them to breed then fly them. I think it is hard on the hen to try to raise herself. If only laid yesterday, put fake eggs or one regular chicken egg under her. Put her eggs in some straw or bedding and bring them inside for @ 5 days in the event the male does come back, then you can put them under her again. If not, just throw them away and start over with two birds. Google how long u can hold on to her eggs before they wont be viable again. Some have had success with ten days even.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Hi CBL, 

Thanks for the reply. 
I think he was scared off my nephew who is just 3.5 yrs old and keeps chasing and running pigeons.I kept him on terrace for some grit and I thought he will feel good when my nephew is not around. He was trying to enter the room door but suddenly he saw my nephew standing there who shouted loud and he started flying. He rested on water tank first and the I called him. He again flew and took a round of our home and was flying high. I saw him flying till very far and then he disappeared. there was no hawk as far as i saw. Any chances, he can return to his previous home so we can go to that location and search?
Will he remember my home if remained just 5 weeks here?
I want to hatch those eggs.it is my first experience with them and I want it to be good.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Hi and welcome to PT kiddy

What breed of pigeons do you have?
Where do you keep your pigeons?

Never let any of your breeding birds out until they wean their young as now you know, anything can happen to birds when they're out free and the eggs/squabs left behind might doom.

If the hen is experienced she may raise young succesfully with your help.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Thanks Jass SamOplay,
I just brought them for the kids but as I love animals , I got very much attached to them as I usually do with the pets. I kept them in my room in a wooden loft. Room has a door to terrace.since the loft is small I usually keep it's door opened so that they could walk and fly in the room.only at night or when I am out of home, I keep the loft closed. They usually go to loft either for rest or at night by themselves.they collected the sticks arranged by me and build their nest in loft so they were comfortable there I think.
When I brought cock, his wings were tied up by the breeder, he could just manage to fly up to a neighbour's home and I got him back from there.then I opened his wings and left him on the terrace after a week but he dint fly and came back to the room.sometimes when the room door got opened, he went out and came back in and dint fly. Now as his hen laid eggs and he too was incubating, I was not expecting him to leave his nest like this. I was not knowing about this fact that he should not be opened in the incubating process.
I dont know what breed he was of. How to know about pigeon's breed I dont have an idea? I am trying to attach their pics but not able to attach due to some site issue I think.
Also , I have no idea whether the hen is experienced or not but she is sitting on her eggs with responsibility and yesterday since she laid her second egg, she ate very few grains and sat on the egg for the whole day as cock was not around.
I will help my hen raising her kids but I am not much aware of what help is needed.
A few times I have got dove squabs and of some other birds too in my yard and I have fed them by hand for a few days and then shifted them to the nest. Once a dove squab has been 1 week old with hand feeding and then unfortunately eaten by cat.

My concern is to get the cock back first of all to hatch the eggs and raise the squabs. If cock is not back then too to raise squabs.

Pls share your ideas what should I do. I dont want the eggs to be spoiled.


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

I say pull the eggs, dont let her sit or hatch them. Too much for you, her and the babies may end up dying. As Jass said tho, and has been done before, she may be successful but if not and you are not experienced with such tiny babies, it could go bad. So much easier for now to remove and store the eggs, give her the smallest chicken eggs u can buy at store so she can sit on them and is happy. CALL the breeder where you bought the birds and see if the male flew back to his loft or house. Sounds like to me the breeder sold you some homers and that reason he tied the wings because he knew that if u untied them that the bird would fly back to him. If you get the male back, then u can put their eggs back in the nest for them to raise.

Can you get a friend to post them for you so we can try to I.D. them.

Also how did A cat manage to eat the other baby pigeon u had??? Was it your cat or some outside cat?


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

I couldnt get a chicken egg as it is raining outside.I have few in refrigerator but not so small.also it was night when I got your reply and now the stores will be opened but I need to wait till rain stops.
Also, pls let me know that when first egg was laid on 26th februrary and second on 1st march and she sits on first one since day one, isnt the hatching process already started for the first one?
Also she is so scared alone, she is not leaving the nest. I dont know how to take off her eggs.
I am writing by my own id and dont have a friend here. Tell me how to post the pics.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If your nephew keeps chasing them and scaring them, they will never feel safe there, and will eventually leave. Can you keep them away from the children? You said you bought the birds for the kids, but maybe not the best pet if the children are so young.
She may hatch the eggs, or she may get tired of sitting them all alone, and may give up. But she may not be able to raise them by herself, so as was suggested by CBL, you may be better off taking the eggs until you have 2 parent birds to raise them.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

I couldnt get a chicken egg as it is raining outside.I have few in refrigerator but not so small.also it was night when I got your reply and now the stores will be opened but I need to wait till rain stops.
Also, pls let me know that when first egg was laid on 26th februrary and second on 1st march and she sits on first one since day one, isnt the hatching process already started for the first one?
Also she is so scared alone, she is not leaving the nest. I dont know how to take off her eggs.
I dont have have a friend here. If I can send it to your mail id and you can post them pls.it will be helpful.

Actually I bought them from a pigeon market in my city which are always held here on sundays. Usually I saw people having pigeon with tied feathers. They say if we open they will fly as they have to show them to other people to sell.
I dont have that person's number I bought the pigeon from and he said he is fond of pigeons so he keeps them and is not a breeder.
I can go to his location , it is around 6-7 kms but once I know that the pigeon has gone back to his previous home.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

CBL, it was outside cat. I fed that baby who fell off dove nest for almost a week.he was without feather just flesh.then I fed him and he started growing feathers.he started recognising my hands too. I used to lock him in room. One day I locked the room and slept at night and somebody went to the room and forgot to lock it. An outside cat entered the room by pushing the door in and ate it.I was so shocked to see his feathers, I couldnt eat properly for a week.
Well , that's how he got eaten.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Yes jay,
I think I made a wrong choice in choosing the pet for them. Actually they like watching birds so I thought pigeons will be good for them because they will fly and come back.
I will keep the loft away from the children, that is not a problem.I dint know he will leave behind the hen and eggs and now messed up badly.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Yes its raining heavy for 2 days now, water's everywhere but the cold will loosen its grip hopefully after rains are over, to give way to the sun. I think the cock bird got caught up in the bad weather so that's why he isn't able to come back or have homed back.

To your query, the pair wouldn't settle to your loft only for the reason that they've laid. If they're homers they will probably never settle to your small loft,their young will.
If you don't want more pigeons and have limited space then pull the real eggs out and replace them with fakes or boil the real ones and return them to nest. 

Pigeons don't start incubating the first egg until the second one is laid. But in your case, the hen took a lot of time to lay the second egg. She might be deficient hen who needs break from breeding.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

No, here it wasnt raining when he flew at around 9'o clock in morning yesterday.rain started from evening.
I wanted to post his pic to know whether it was homer but not able to.
She laid second egg after 2 days as I read they usually do on the third day between 2-3 pm.
What was she deficient of then?
I have sent somebody to trace his previous home, if he could be found there.
I dont want to boil those eggs, I m waiting for the pigeon to return.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Jass and Jay..
I have tried sending my cock's pic on your email ids.if you receive , pls help and tell about his breed.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Since yesterday for several times I look for him on terrace and suddenly today evening I saw him on a roof opposite to my home. He again flew by the rear side of my home and went to other roof. Kept sitting on one roof and other and lastly at the time of sunset he again came to rear side of our home and got settled somewhere. I couldnt see him after that as it was getting dark.
I think he is trying to come back, so is he not getting my home? I kept hen in my hand for almost half an hour so that he might see her.
He may come back in morning.what should I do.pls share if any ideas to get him back home.


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

this happened with me also but my pair's cock never returned but female was able to raise both the babies although when cock flew away eggs were about to hatch.....and i also had pairs that didnt went back to their born place even when they didnt started breeding but they need to feel really safe...3 of my pigeons flew away and never came back when my loft was attack by cat and this birds were born in my loft
and if ur nephew want something which can play with him then get him a puppy or a rabbit....i dont think pigeons are something we can play with
please dont catch the hen in your hand, atleast tie her wings and then leave her on terrace and watch them from distance, i m sure male will come to meet her......and also try scattering some feed he maybe really hungry... and by the way were are u from??


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Like been said, put out feed and water and let the hen out near coop with wings tagged. The cock will come back on seeing her. Let us know how it goes...


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Thanks nare and jass,
I am from u.p.
I will do it in the morning tomorrow when I see him.today whenever I left hen on terrace , she ran to room again and again so I was holding her in hands to show him.she was scared of predator I think.
Will try tomorrow as you people said. Also I was worried about if hen flies what will I do.
I dont know how to tie her wings, her wings are clipped but still she flies good.I will try to tie them as I saw in cock's case.
I dint bring them for kids to play with them. I brought them as they become very happy seeing birds on terrace.I was not knowing my nephew will start chasing them. Also I always stopped him doing so and they werent being chased all the time and I wanted my pigeons to be comfortable. Not only pigeons but i am against harassing any animal. Animals arent toys afterall they got lives.
i used to feed them by hand and cock was quite comfortable with me.he used to peck on my thumb and hold it during feeding and some times he used to pick my clothes and pull.
It showed he was happy but he acted strange yesterday.
Well whatever happened, I am still waiting for him.


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Here is how I caught a male bird, do NOT let hen out with wings taped. Better to do this.
Put her in a bird type cage secure with doors shut.

Then put out a second cage beside hers WITH food and water in middle or near back of cage, he will want to come to her and then see the food and will want to eat as he is hungry, you need to stand by close but not to close to scare him away then watch and wait. When he goes far enough in. Run up and close door OR, rig up a string to the door to pull shut. As I have said before, there is safety in numbers, he is nervous. I had to put 3 birds in a cage and when he saw a MALE bird and HEARD him, he came right down, probably from either competition or the familiar sound of male birds in coop. You can also try to play the sounds of males cooing to your hen and see if he comes down to claim her as his mate. Do not leave the hen unatteneded tho, always keep watch for predators either from inside a door or around a corner, but he should come down fairly quick. If not the first time, keep trying until he comes back home.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Thanks CBL, it is quite tricky but I dont have two such cages. As you hold many birds you have an option of doing so. 
For my case I am not able to sleep thinking about options.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Wont he come himself if I keep my room empty and door opened?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Please don't tie her wings and put her outside. Too easy for a predator to grab. That would only be good if you had a safe cage to put her in.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

I can arrange one cage I have recently given to someone for keeping pet.I can ask for it for this purpose. Atleast he would come to terrace seeing her. Next , will see at the moment what the best can be done. He may like coming back to his loft.lets see what happens.and yes since 1.5 years when we shifted to this city, I never saw any hawk here. In our previous city it was common to see him, once I rescued a dove from him when he chased her till my verandah.
In this city I see eagles but not hawk atleast in my area.
Can I tape her then? Or can an eagle be predator for pigeon?


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

You CANNOT tape her or should not, just because you dont SEE them, doesnt mean they are not there. Can you describe the set up better, obviously if he wanted to come back or felt safe to do so, he would have by now, so just doing what ur doing is not working. If you can put her in a more visible place in a cage where he can see her. If he comes by he may stay till dark and roost near her where u can grab him in dark, but so can predators like owls and they too are THERE. Can you borrow a second cage. Can you post pictures or email me pictures of the set up so I can get some more ideas.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Hey Kiddy,
Got your mail and pics but problem is that the images you sent are too small in size. My cellphone couldn't open them. Pls send them again with size near 300kb so that the pics suit PT too. I'll be happy to upload them here


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Ok I will not tape her.and terrace is large here, wide and opened. For more I can keep her cage on roof. But my pigeons get scared of monkey , those are common here.
My hen who flew just after 7 days, was scared of monkey who jumped from the roof suddenly.the pair was sitting on terrace then.they flew when monkey jumped from the roof to terrace. I cundnt get hen as her wings were free.I got cock after one day from a neighbour's garage at the back side of home in street.
I can purchase another cage but I will have to go far for that.
You want pics of terrace and roof and the entrance to room? I wil surely mail you.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Oh.I resized them as it was not uploading through my tablet.I try to send the original image.
Thanks jass


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Ya that will be great, then I can see setup and get ideas of where u can put her in cage and most likely spot to put food for male to come see. Also do you have a computer or cell phone that you can load a video of birds cooing in a coop to try to lure him in.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Well , it is 7:10 am .all birds have come out but I am not seeing him yet


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

I have both but internet has got some issue on computer. Through cellphone (tablet) I am connected. I can get the video on this if I have a url.


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Check your email.


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

Okay so if u have Hawks out there then u shouldn't tape her wings better to keep her in a cage and leave her there for some hours....
Friends also help me I have another major problem ..... My hen who is about lay eggs, today morning I saw that there was a poop with white flesh (meat) and clear water in it... And then I checked the female and she doesn't seem normal... She's bent a bit forward...her poops and clear watery with only urates....she doesn't want to move at all if I leave her out....she is also breathing heavily....please someone help..,,I gave her 50 mg of cipcal 500 just now , thinking this is a calcium issue..help!!!


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Thanks a ton everyone.
Cock is back home. He came to my roof and was seeing down.as CBL also allowed me I allowed hen to go to terrace with taped wings watching her closely.
And he easily descent to the ralling and the room door and directly jump to my room.
Very very happy to get him back.
He dint go to terrace to eat the food.he came to room and eat scattered food.
Well he too is happy seeing me and cooing 
Now I will never make such mistake to open them while incubating.
Thanks a lot again for commendable efforts to you all Jass, Jay, Nare and specail thanks to CBL who took out a lot of time to write down the whole procedure to get him back.

You all rock. Cheers!!!


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Nare, I dont have an idea of that but here you will surely be helped by someone.


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Kiddy I am SOOOOOO happy for you, glad you have family back together, enjoy. We are all happy to help.


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

NareJ, check your pm please.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

thanks ....
He sat on the eggs for the whole day except for few hours when hen took that job. When he came out , he seemed quite dull in evening, not active as before. I think he may be tired but not sure.
Hope he doesnt have any health issue...


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Cocks will sit on during the day and switch off to hens at night. Give him sugar water for the day for some energy. Keep an eye and make sure he is eating, if not, feed him by hand with some peas and corn in his mouth. One at a time. See our videos here for that.

Disturb them as little as possible, he will need the rest so good that he sits all day anyway.
Now they are enclosed somewhere right, not able to fly off now? I thought I had read that when you leave for the day you close them in. But they should be locked up all the time now so as not to fly away again. Can you elaborate on what you meant?


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

You're welcome kiddy,
I think your pigeons are Hyderabadi High Flyers. Or a mix of Indian (common) High Flyers and Hyderabadi High Flyers.
They can be resettled to new loft/place in 2 weeks, usually. They won't home back if their previous loft is 6-8 kms or further away.

If monkeys are around never let a flight disabled bird out cuz' monkeys do eat meat
Which one is the cock? The black tailed one or the white one?


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

CBL she is looking good today so should I give him water with dissolved sugar today, is that sugar water or sugar granules with water kept aside? He is eating properly.they are doing their turns on eggs.everything seems fine now.
They are in my room, the room door remains latched, thy cant go out. When I go out for some hours not for the whole day, I keep their nesting box closed keeping them inside that, else they roam around and spoil by bed too with their droppings.when I come back I open them. At night also I close the nesting box coz I think the cock doesn't feel comfortable outside. He started walking in and out of nesting box. Sometimes he sits at its door, so I think he will be safer when I slide its door in. They will not get disturbed.
In morning I open the nesting box and allow them to roam around. I have noticed since hen laid her second egg, she doesnt go far from nest. As I have kept everything of their need closed to nesting box, she sits closed to nest.same with the cock , since he has come back they both remain closed to nest and dont roam around.
I think this must be normal for protecting their eggs.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Jass, black tailed one was my hen who flew just after a week scaring off monkey.white tailed is my cock who flew and came back and incubating.
I will send my this hen's pic too coz she is always ready to fly even with clipped wings. I dont let her open coz in my room too she flies.try telling about her breed too.
I wasnt knowing that monkey eats flesh, when I already owned one, he was purely vegetarian )
So I think I should protect them from monkeys coz they frequently come to terrace here.


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Thats GREAT Bushra, Im not surprised, he just needed a day or two rest form his ordeal. You can use the sugar water just for a day if you want to give him his strength back, that is more than fine, then back to normal. Do you have any RAW apple cider vinegar there. To put one teaspoon in 4 cups of water would be good for a few days as well to give vitamins and minerals. Send me a picture of the seeds you feed them.

Yes it is great that you close the nest at night and when you leave, this keeps them out of trouble and safe. Also consider putting a large sheet over your bedding so you can easily clean the sheet when you co to bed, keeps the rest of it clean  For some reason when mine are resting with me in my room they just lay in bed and dont mess it but if left long enough Im sure they would poop on it too. 

Ya monkeys are mean man, they would eat a pigeon or eggs or babies in a heart beat AND eachother. Saw documentaries online, they can be nasty. Especially baboons. Not sure what kink yours are but would love to see a pic of one.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Oh I think thats why my loving hen flew and dint come back. But they should be familiar with monkeys coz in my city these are everywhere on each and every roof some time or other.
I will surely send you their pic.these are not baboons but common indian monkeys. People feed them a lot in this city relating them to a worshipped god so they are numerous and increasing in numbers.they dont get scared of anything. If my room door is opened and they are on terrace , they would never hesitate coming in. Several times, they came into the kitchen and ate and spoiled breads, fruits etc, haf eaten and half left. Now beause of pigeons I keep my door latched if they come to terrace not to give my pigeons a heart attack 
Many times I keep watching their mischieves and they come near and eat by my hand , if I give them bread etc. Coz you know I like them too ) but due to pigeons I avoid them now.

Well, I dont have raw apple cider vinegar at home, will definitely search at store if I get I will give them.now my cock is feeling fine, came to me yesterday as before and I gave him cooked rice. I dont know people give them this thing or not but he is fond of it. He picks all of them if kids drop it while eating so I started giving him. Same with the Roti (indian bread) crumbs too, they pick it all from floor if there is any, it is made up ground whole wheat grains.

Apart from them, I give them wheat and rice grains. You want pic of the same?
Tried peanuts but they just played with them and dint eat. You said about peas and corns, so fresh green peas or dried peas? And fresh corns or dried one? I am not aware which one would they eat.

I have a question regarding grit, since I dont see any stores here for birds stuff, when I read online that grit is required as they werent digesting their food properly and the droppings was watery so I picked few large stones by road side where road construction was going on, tried to break them but these were hard, whatever I could do, I kept it for them and they ate it and now their droppings are normal. Was it right what i did or there was something else needed.
Should I wash it too , although I collected it from a pile of stones and that seemed clean?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

They probably are familiar with monkeys, and know enough to stay away from them, as they are a predator to them. Just as a hawk would be.

They need more grains in their diet. Rice isn't very nutritious. All pigeons and most birds love peanuts. They don't recognize them as food. Chop them up and mix a little in their feed. That way they will try it eventually, and they will like them very much once they do. Just have to getv them to try them.

Peas and corn was mentioned for when you have to hand feed a bird who isn't eating. We use frozen peas and corn, particularly the peas, as they are easy to digest for a sick bird. But you could cook some fresh peas till soft and use those. The hard dried peas and corn are harder to digest. Those can be mixed into their feed though.

If you try to make grit, collect smaller than pea sized gravel, and boil it to kill any germs or bacteria, then let it dry and store it in a clean place.


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Ok kiddy check your pm I sent pictures of various grits. 

It is VERY important and MORE important than vitamiins that they get this grit, they are minerals that are VERY important to their health. go to petstore and buy
Calcium grit,
Oystershell grit
and Charcoal

You may find this in where the budgie birds or canary stuff is and or reptile stuff
They NEED this to feed their babies to make them healthy.

Also you can just toss RAW hard rice in with their seed, does not have to be cooked 
You can also just microwave grit so sterilize it, a bit easier and faster.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Thanks Jay.great information. You use frozen peas but at room temperature for them, right?
CBL I willsurely search for the grit in pet stores.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You warm them under warm water. Warm but not hot.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Yes Jay, that I understand..thanks a lot


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Kiddy, can we get an update on the birds and eggs? How are you?


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Hi CBL,
I m happy that you remember me and my pigeons  everyone is fine.
About eggs I dont know, I couldnt check through candling as was afraid of hurting any life if inside. Heard that they are too fragile.also , my pigeons do not leave them alone 
Will love to post here when they hatch  it's 3-4 days remaining hopefully and I m eagerly waiting for the little babies to come


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

GREAT~ya let us know. Candling is very safe, and very easy and quick, but at this time anyway IF fertile those eggs will already be in drawdown, soon to internally pip and then you can look for the external pip!!!! So exciting, I hope they are fertile as they are such pretty birds and Im so partial to anything white. 

Let us know the second u see empty eggshell. When u do, lift the parents and make sure the second half of shell is not stuck on babies head. Soon the second egg will follow within a day at most, if not ping me for sure.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

What external pip? I have no idea of it 
And I will lift the parent just to see that the squab is completely out? If egg shell is stuck on his head then should I remove that.
First egg was laid on 26th feb and 2nd after 2 days on 1st march. And the hen was sitting tight since the very day i. e. 26th, even when the cock flew.
When they are supposed to hatch then so that I could keep a close watch on nesting box for babies needing any assistance?


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

So between wed and friday then, how exciting. I will email you.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

First egg is hatched.A little baby is out.
Loving the experience of being grand parent


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Hahahah got the pic so cute, did they stop stepping on it? More pics when u can  Offer them MORE nesting material so they can build up material around the baby so he does not get splay leg and stays within the nest. Also just check many times a day, try to observe if they are feeding, they will feed in front of you, u dont have to disturb them just watch from a few feet away. Make sure they have lots of food and water close by.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Yes, soon she moved him under her feathers. I saw her feeding once only.she must have fed when i wasnight she was trying to feed I think


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Yes, soon she moved him under her front feathers. I saw her feeding once only.she must have fed when i wasnt around. At night she was trying to feed I think but he wasnt opening his mouth.probably dreaming 
Will check for mornig update.will surely send you pics whenever I click any 
I have kept everything close to them and yes they were adding more material to nest.
May they all live long and healthy lives including the new born


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Kiddy they feed round the clock, if u have a nightlight u can leave on that would be great. Not really bright but enough to allow them to see food and baby. Im sure they mostly feed by brail anyway but still, any little bit helps. Send pics when u can. I will send the video to u privately, in about 3 parts I think. It is a bit long but wanted to make sure I was clear. U can email for any further questions.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Oh, I wasnt aware. I have switched on the bulb now. Although male is resting far from the nest. Hen is with baby. Hope everything goes well. Thanks for your guidance.


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Ya the will do that, sometimes further, sometimes closer sometimes all in one nest. U will see the switch it up a bit. May stick closer as it gets bigger and more demanding of food.


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Kiddy, can you post pics of baby? Did mom lay second clutch yet?? Would love to see jr. lol


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Not able to post due to some technical issue, since start I am facing the same problem 
No she hasnt laid again yet, tho nest making process is on


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Ok, then lets continue as we have via email, I actually prefer it, saves me loggin in here, happy to see them daily


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

So I send you because you love them 
Here also wanted to post for other bird lovers but technical problem in updating. Will do whenever the issue is resolved.


----------

